# LONG ISLAND (Holbrook, NY) All Breed Health Clinic



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello, All! I am passing along information about an all breed health clinic that is close to home. - A. Brackman, GNYHC

All Breed Eye, Heart & Microchip Clinic

The Long Island Golden Retriever Club is sponsoring their annual Eye (CERF) and Cardiac clinic on 

Sunday, November 1, 2009 in Holbrook, NY. 
The clinic is open to all breeds.

ALL BREED EYE HEART & MICRO CHIP CLINIC
HOSTED BY THE
LONG ISLAND GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB


Dr James Clinton, Diplomate ACVO (Opthamology)
Dr Joel Edwards (Cardiology)
TBA (Microchip)
DATE: SUNDAY, November 1, 2009 TIME: 8 AM to 5 PM
COST: 
Eye Clinic: $25 each dog. An additional $4 will be collected the day of the clinic for those requiring CERF forms.

Heart Clinic:Each dog $35 Auscultation (OFA forms will be used), $210 Echocardiography. 
New this year: Ausculatation for litters -$35 for first puppy $12per puppy

NOTE: ALL DOGS MUST BE MICROCHIPPED OR TATTOOED to attend heart clinic

Micro Chip: $30 per dog. Home Again Microchips will be used.

APPOINTMENTS: REQUIRED. No dogs will be accepted without prior paid registration and confirmed appointment. Appointments are made on a first come first serve basis. All cancellations must be made 48 hours in advance. 
LOCATION: Total Pet Care,780-1 Broadway Avenue, Holbrook, N Y 11741. From the East: Long Island Expressway Exit 61 left onto Patchogue Holbrook Road. Continue to Broadway Avenue make right. Total Pet Care will be on right approx. 2 miles.From the West: Long Island Expressway Exit 61, right onto Patchogue Holbrook Road. Follow as above.

ONLY REGISTRATIONS ACCOMPANIED BY PROPER FEES WILL BE ACCEPTED. Conformation of appointments will be made by return mail or email. Make checks payable to:
LONG ISLAND GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB 
Mail to: JEAN DEGUIRA
140 OREGON AVE,
MEDFORD, N.Y. 11763
Questions: 631-758-2627 or email [email protected]

____________________________________________________________________
Dog's Registered Name ________________________________________________
AKC Number ____________________________DOB_______________________
Breed _______________________________________________________________ 
Name ______________________________________________________________
Address _____________________________________________________________
Phone Number _________________________Fax Number___________________
Email address __________________________
Circle Clinic Appointments Required Eye Heart Microchip


----------

